# How important are good bindings?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

Got a new board... Gnu Danny Kass (got d banana tech, magnaTraction etc). I know its kinda a pipe board but ill be using it park nd all mountain... got it cheap.

Any way i need to get bindings. Found SP Raiser for cheap, (SP's entry level binding; specs below). Looks ok but should i splash out on better bindings or would they be ok?

Would these not so great bindings take away from the nice board?


If anyone can help
Thanks.


Features Include:
SP-STEEZ ankle strap system.
Light weight CNC ratchets li>
TDr.2 pedals li>
New ILAS tool-less forward lean adjuster
Stomp heel dampening
Highback rotation
Heelcup with size adjustment
Durable EDC Coating Finish


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I personnelly would try to find a better pair of bindings on sale. It's not that hard to do and they will probably last longer then the entry level bindings.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I think they are extremely important. I hate riding cheap gear because shit's always breaking and they're uncomfortable.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Bindings are one of the most important parts to spend money on because they have so many moving parts and screws. If u get cheap ones they will break and fall apart very quickly, ruining your day.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

Totally agree... Just spend alittle more and get something nice. I had a friend that bought cheap binding thinking they will last until he could get something nice on sale... first day he used it, it broke on him and spent the rest of the day at the lodge. ALONE.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

check evogear.com's outlet right now. extra 25% off. some great deals on '09s


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good bindings are more important that the board, and less important that boots that fit you properly.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Bindings are extremely important. They are the physical connection between you and the board. Bindings can help or hinder performance more than you would think in that respect. A bad binding won't transfer your movements the same way (not accurate, not responsive, maybe too stiff or too soft for what you want to do, whatever) and you might just end up hating everything. Bindings should be the #2 priority for where you spend money after a good set of boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Union Re-Unions if your a cheap little bastard. They are like 119. Cant get much cheaper, plus they beat out most 200ish bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

i think outside of ESTs you dont really lost anything along the lines of feel or perfomance with cheap bindings. if your strapped in and your feet dont move your good to go right?

but a good binding is going to have the confort you need/want, reliable parts, and if need be the customer service to back it up.


----------

